
Ask HN: Would you use documentation as a service? - aliabd
My startup just pivoted into the technical writing space. Lots of companies will hire people to write internal or external documentation. Would you pay for it as a service? Check out trymaniac.com
======
verdverm
Do you have any examples the live on another website? Why doesn't your AI
assistant reduce prices?

Probably not for internal documentation, too much sensitive information

